# Pubs open in Dublin Stephen's Day



## dodo (26 Dec 2007)

What pubs are open today in Dublin,city center or southside


----------



## Protocol (26 Dec 2007)

Surely there are all open?

I'm not from Dublin, so I don't know the full story.

Where I'm from, they are all open, as it's a very busy night.


----------



## gipimann (26 Dec 2007)

Because Dublin pubs/pub staff are unionised (and not, in the main, family-run) they're closed on 26th December. Pubs outside Dublin may well be open, at the discretion of the owner.

Off-licences in Dublin (if they're unionised) are also closed today.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Dec 2007)

Some family owned/run _Dublin _pubs open if only for limited hours on the 26th. Bit late now I guess?


----------

